# Ferplast/Liberta/Trixie???



## Kazbunny (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm trying to find a new cage for my 2 bunnies, they have the run of the house most of the time but have their litter tray etc in a cage. I've been looking at the Ferplast 140 and 160 but can't find anywhere that stocks the 160. The same problem with the Trixie 150, nowhere seems to sell it anymore.
Which cage is best: Ferlplast 140/160, Liberta 150 or trixie 150?
And does anyone know where I can order them from?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you googled online suppliers or UK ebay?

Bump for responses


----------

